# 1966 GTO Speedometer Troubles



## okoilman98 (Apr 15, 2011)

I have finished restoring my 1966 and hooked up the speedometer and it does not work. I put a new cable and gear on it, hooked it into the transmission and does not make the gauge move but when I remove and turn the gear with my fingers, the gauge moves.

Is there something wrong inside of my transmission such as a speedometer gear that needs to be replaced? My car is a 4 speed.

If this gear inside needs to be replaced what would something like that cost?

Thanks.

My email is [email protected]

Mark


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

okoilman98 said:


> I have finished restoring my 1966 and hooked up the speedometer and it does not work. I put a new cable and gear on it, hooked it into the transmission and does not make the gauge move but when I remove and turn the gear with my fingers, the gauge moves.
> 
> Is there something wrong inside of my transmission such as a speedometer gear that needs to be replaced? My car is a 4 speed.
> 
> ...


did you have the trans apart? did you forget to put the spedo gear in it? stick your finger in the spedo gear hole. there should be a spiral gear on the output shaft that meshes with the spedo gear.
if its missing it requires taking thae tailshaft housing off the trans. the gear itself is cheap but the labor could be a couple of hours.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

If you need a gear >> Speedometer Gear, Speedometer Gears, Ford, GM, Dodge 700R4


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

disconnect cable at trans, turn inside with fingers, speedo moves, good, if not then cable is broken or did not get it completely latched at back of speedo. Then look at trans speedo gears inside to see if broken or missing?


----------

